# TORCHLIGHT - Mehr als ein Blick wert



## Kavanray (2. November 2009)

Hallo Community,


*Edit:* THEMA WIRD SCHON im Forum behandelt: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...130341&st=0 

Da ich selbst ein jahrelanger Diablo Fan bin und das warten ja doch noch ein weilchen dauert hab ich mir vor 4 Tagen (Release) *TORCHLIGHT* ( http://www.torchlightgame.com ) besorgt.
Ich bin sehr begeistert und kann es echt empfehlen, denn das Diablo Kribbeln kehrte bei mir,  wieder ganz schön heim.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein wunderbares Hack & Slay, im Stile von Diablo, jedoch mit anderer Story und natürlich im Modernen Comic Stile.

Ich denke der Spielspaß der hier bei mir hochkommt,  kommt auch davon, das es aus *der "Feder" der Diablo und Mystic Entwickler* stammt.
Der Sound kommt von Matt Uelmen der auch die Sounds zu Diablo sowie zu World of Warcraft "The Burning Crusade" komponierte.
Also mein Meinung -  perfekt inszeniert ...

Link zu 4Fansites :  http://torchlight.4fansites.de

Steam bietet das Game auch an ... aber wer Steam abgeneigt ist sollte das Game direkt auf der Offiziellen HP (siehe erste Zeile) laden. 

Viel Spaß beim Nächte langen "noch ein Lvl"  *fg*  zocken ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kavanray


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2009)

Sieht ganz nett aus. Aber der Comic-Style ist leider nicht so mein Ding, hat auch leider kein Multiplayer und die Kämpfe aus den Trailern wirken auch etwas ... "flach."

Denke, werde dem Spiel trotzdem 'ne Chance geben. Bei ~13€ ($20) kannste nicht viel falsch machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kavanray (2. November 2009)

Ja das mit dem Multiplayer ist schade ... aber die Modder Scene schraubt schon ordentlich herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Du sagst es, die paar Kröten (Euros) bringen saftigen Spielspaß ... 
Wünsch Dir viel Spaß, lass mal was lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;hl=Torchlight

Gab schon Thema dafür.


----------



## Kavanray (2. November 2009)

Ah ok Danke , na dann closed mal den Thread wieder ...


----------

